# Software fan controller for linux



## Weigy104 (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi im relatively new to linux but finding ubuntu the easiest system to learn on, im currently forced to run it on a virtual machine using vmware as a dual boot is just too noisy because without my software fan controllers my pc gets pretty loud and it gets iritating after a while. Was just wondering if there is a software fan controller out there? or a way i can access the sensors and set the fan speed?


----------



## markitect (Jun 15, 2007)

easiest way is to first of all install lm-sensors
from a terminal and set up pwm.


```
sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
sudo pwmconfig
```

This will install the sensor package and run a config tool that will give some nice default values to your fan speed and make a config file in /etc and you can edit it later to customize it (/etc/fancontrol i think)


----------

